# Nicotine Brands



## yaasir (29/6/18)

Hello All..

Just wanna find peace of mind.

I've been mixing for a bit now (3+ years), and been making large volumes.. like 2 to 5 litres at a time, mostly make them for friends of mine hence the quantity.

I just wanted to know, are there any difference in brands of nicotine?
Comparing my mix to those that I purchase at the shop, the shops e-juice always gives me a better nicotine throat hit compared to my own. 
Mine slightly burns the back of my throat where as the shops juice will give me that satisfying nicotine kick if you know what I mean.. 
I am aware of the PG having a slightly harsh sensation but also need to be there to not only carry the flavour but as well as decreasing the viscosity of the juice (to thin it a bit)..

I do however use a magnetic stirrer with hotplate to mix my juice, being careful not to heat up the juice and degrade the nicotine and all the other components..

My mixes are mainly 70/30 VGG ratio. with nicotine being at 3mg concentration..
I tried decreasing it to 2mg and it helps alot but still not as satisfying as what i get with premium e-juice...

Any advice will be highly appreciated.

Regards
Yaasir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (29/6/18)

I'm not much of a DIY'er myself, but there are definitely differences in some brands of nicotine.

Check out this thread as an example...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/prime-nic-vs-scrawny-gecko-white-label.t42445/

What nicotine have you been using?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/6/18)

Strangely, most, if not all, of the reports on here is that DIY nic gives more throat hit. Yes, many say the brand of nicotine makes a difference. Maybe experiment with different brands on a smaller scale. No doubt heat, even low heat, degrades nicotine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yaasir (29/6/18)

Prime Nic, Gold Nic and there was another from a vendor that I use to buy back in the day but now closed shop..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir (29/6/18)

I like using up all my Nicotine in one go so I prepare volumes of juice enough to finish a bottle of 100ml Nicotine at a time... So as not to store them for too long in the bottles now filled half with air.. I'm guessing Nicotine does have a shelf-life too on its own but once mixed into my juices then I'm not so much worried about storing the juice... as they say, the longer the steep the better the flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777 (29/6/18)

I have now officially tried all the Nic that blck offers and the last bottle came from Clyrolinx. The only 1 that slightly differed in taste/throathit etc was Prime and for the worse. Will stick to best price going forward...might give the 50/50 VG/PG idea a go next to see if it makes any difference. Are you convinced the difference between your juices and premium lies in the Nicotine @yaasir?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/18)

My first bottle came from Vapour mountain 36% vg
second from Skyblue 36% pg
and I can taste the difference don't know if the vg or pg base made the mix more potent 
but I prefer Vapour mountain ?
Any ideas ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> My first bottle came from Vapour mountain 36% vg
> second from Skyblue 36% pg
> and I can taste the difference don't know if the vg or pg base made the mix more potent
> but I prefer Vapour mountain ?
> Any ideas ?


The PG will have a harder throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> The PG will have a harder throat hit.


Thanks - that clarifies the matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir (30/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I have now officially tried all the Nic that blck offers and the last bottle came from Clyrolinx. The only 1 that slightly differed in taste/throathit etc was Prime and for the worse. Will stick to best price going forward...might give the 50/50 VG/PG idea a go next to see if it makes any difference. Are you convinced the difference between your juices and premium lies in the Nicotine @yaasir?


Thats what I thought until now you brought it up, perhaps the other ingredients could play a factor in it as well.
I even thought that difference in USP and BP grade PG/VG effected the outcome but then with reading, the only difference was that USP was United States Pharmacopoeia and BP being British Pharmacopoeia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## yaasir (30/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> My first bottle came from Vapour mountain 36% vg
> second from Skyblue 36% pg
> and I can taste the difference don't know if the vg or pg base made the mix more potent
> but I prefer Vapour mountain ?
> Any ideas ?


SkyBlue... yeah lol that brings back memories.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

yaasir said:


> Thats what I thought until now you brought it up, perhaps the other ingredients could play a factor in it as well.
> I even thought that difference in USP and BP grade PG/VG effected the outcome but then with reading, the only difference was that USP was United States Pharmacopoeia and BP being British Pharmacopoeia.


Is there a flavour that presents itself in all your mixes perhaps? I had a huge problem when I started with some of the top recipies out there. Thought steeping would help but it didn't, bought Smooth additive, also didn't help etc. And it turned out the problem was Sugar Cookie V1.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## yaasir (1/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Is there a flavour that presents itself in all your mixes perhaps? I had a huge problem when I started with some of the top recipies out there. Thought steeping would help but it didn't, bought Smooth additive, also didn't help etc. And it turned out the problem was Sugar Cookie V1.


I wouldn't say it's a flavour but rather a scratchy throat feeling.. it can be unpleasant at times. But will definitely give a chance with different nicotine brands. Just need to finish up these bottles I've got. Bought a 500ml bottle of 100% nicotine that's lasting forever! I stored them in 100ml bottles though so that I work with smaller quantities rather than that big bottle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yaasir (1/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Is there a flavour that presents itself in all your mixes perhaps? I had a huge problem when I started with some of the top recipies out there. Thought steeping would help but it didn't, bought Smooth additive, also didn't help etc. And it turned out the problem was Sugar Cookie V1.


Lol I too experienced something like that with a sugar flavour, don't know if it was sugar cookie or brown sugar. It added a very spicy effect to my juice for some reason.. I think I was mixing up Moonsugar at the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (1/7/18)

yaasir said:


> Lol I too experienced something like that with a sugar flavour, don't know if it was sugar cookie or brown sugar. It added a very spicy effect to my juice for some reason.. I think I was mixing up Moonsugar at the time.


I will bet good money that it was Sugar Cookie. I had to dump so much down the drain the other day it's crazy (also my own fault) but what upset me more about it was the fact that so many recipies uses Sugar cookie and I couldn't mix them. Now I will actually find out what Canolli actually tastes like.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl (1/7/18)

I use Gold Nic from BlckVapour.
As for the throat hit from DIY, yes. If you want 3mg, mix at 1.5 to 2mg.
Spoiler alert: many commercial juices do this too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Vaping Nicotine (1/8/18)

Chemically, nicotine salts are quite complicated, but in a basic sense it is a purer form of nicotine similar to what you get from a tobacco leaf. 
I have tried Nicotine salts. Salt nic juice is not for everyone, but they offer a very specific vaping solution that can benefit. I use Mr Salt E RY4 with very little throat hit. It's very Effective. This was the brand I tried: - Vaping- Mr Salt E RY4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (1/8/18)

aktorsyl said:


> I use Gold Nic from BlckVapour.
> As for the throat hit from DIY, yes. If you want 3mg, mix at 1.5 to 2mg.
> Spoiler alert: many commercial juices do this too.


 @aktorsyl so if one would want a final hit to stimulate a 12mg juice bud, what would be best nic level as DIY? I ask cos I wanted to make 12mg DIY juice but based on the fact that DIY nic is heavier then then might be too much cos right now 12mg commercial juice is just right for me for MTL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (1/8/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @aktorsyl so if one would want a final hit to stimulate a 12mg juice bud, what would be best nic level as DIY? I ask cos I wanted to make 12mg DIY juice but based on the fact that DIY nic is heavier then then might be too much cos right now 12mg commercial juice is just right for me for MTL.


@Ruwaid I know you asked @aktorsyl but I might be able to comment.
I was chasing the nic hit that I got from the 20mg Twicp Cue pods, So have been mixing between 8-12mg, I find 8 is the sweet spot with my Siren 2.
For you Id suggest mixing at 5-7mg (with my guess being 5.5mg) to get a similar throat hit compared to a 12mg commercial juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/8/18)

yaasir said:


> Lol I too experienced something like that with a sugar flavour, don't know if it was sugar cookie or brown sugar. It added a very spicy effect to my juice for some reason.. I think I was mixing up Moonsugar at the time.


Are you a khajiit from Skyrim dealing in Skooma?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/18)

Dietz said:


> @Ruwaid I know you asked @aktorsyl but I might be able to comment.
> I was chasing the nic hit that I got from the 20mg Twicp Cue pods, So have been mixing between 8-12mg, I find 8 is the sweet spot with my Siren 2.
> For you Id suggest mixing at 5-7mg (with my guess being 5.5mg) to get a similar throat hit compared to a 12mg commercial juice.


I was about to say 8mg for 12, but your experiment seems spot-on. 5-7 should be a good starting point, you can always add a bit more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/8/18)

I remixed two of my favourites

Decided to add 3mg of gold Nic. Throat hit harshness a b1tch of note. Also it seems I will need to test the theory of it smoothing out after a week of steeping. 

So I will report back in a week's time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (2/8/18)

Thank you guys @aktorsyl @Dietz 
Im sure this might add just a little to this thread as well but what would be a better choice: Gold nic or Prime?
Heard only good things about both but recently is that Prime is not good compared to Gold yet more expensive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Thank you guys @aktorsyl @Dietz
> Im sure this might add just a little to this thread as well but what would be a better choice: Gold nic or Prime?
> Heard only good things about both but recently is that Prime is not good compared to Gold yet more expensive.


Prime Nic is catpiss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (2/8/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Thank you guys @aktorsyl @Dietz
> Im sure this might add just a little to this thread as well but what would be a better choice: Gold nic or Prime?
> Heard only good things about both but recently is that Prime is not good compared to Gold yet more expensive.


Of the Two Id definately go with GoldNic, Its a better nic for me and very consistent batches. Primenic is not consistent for me I have 50/50 good/bad experience with Primenic and only good with Gold nic.

I am currently testing CLY nic and must say so far its very similar to GoldNic, but stil prefer gold nic

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (3/12/18)

Maybe it's me being a noob at DIY. I mixed my first batch of juices. Just single flavours at 5%. All TFA flavours. Mixed 50ml of each with 3mg nic strength. Been vaping them for about 2 weeks and although some of the flavours were very light, I could taste them. Now in the past 3 days, they've all gotten extremely harsh and peppery to the point where I can't taste the actual flavour. Does the nic go bad so quickly in DIY juices?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (4/12/18)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Maybe it's me being a noob at DIY. I mixed my first batch of juices. Just single flavours at 5%. All TFA flavours. Mixed 50ml of each with 3mg nic strength. Been vaping them for about 2 weeks and although some of the flavours were very light, I could taste them. Now in the past 3 days, they've all gotten extremely harsh and peppery to the point where I can't taste the actual flavour. Does the nic go bad so quickly in DIY juices?



My first guess would be that your wick or coil(s) needs replacing. Alternatively you could be suffering from vaper's tongue.
Did you try some commercial juice in the same tank?

The nicotine in your juice and commercial juice is the same stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (4/12/18)

Vilaishima said:


> My first guess would be that your wick or coil(s) needs replacing. Alternatively you could be suffering from vaper's tongue.
> Did you try some commercial juice in the same tank?
> 
> The nicotine in your juice and commercial juice is the same stuff.


Yeah, commercial juice in the same tank vapes perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (1/2/19)

Steyn777 said:


> The PG will have a harder throat hit.



Damn! Never knew this! I received Prime nicotine PG in my DIY kit from BLCK Vapour, and I was wondering what the difference is between VG and PG based nicotine. Next time I order from them, I’ll go for Gold VG nic. 

Can anyone recommend the amount of PG nic I should be adding to my mixes to avoid the throat hit? I’ve been mixing 3mg but I should probably add less?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/2/19)

Carnival said:


> Damn! Never knew this! I received Prime nicotine PG in my DIY kit from BLCK Vapour, and I was wondering what the difference is between VG and PG based nicotine. Next time I order from them, I’ll go for Gold VG nic.
> 
> Can anyone recommend the amount of PG nic I should be adding to my mixes to avoid the throat hit? I’ve been mixing 3mg but I should probably add less?


@Carnival and @X-Calibre786 , my first mixes were also at 3 mg and was it was unvapeable due to the pepper taste, and I tried more than one nic brand. I dropped to 2 mg and started getting my nic from Vaperite, their branded bottle but manufacturer unknown, and have mixed up to 6mg for people with no pepper taste, and yep, I tasted for myself. Don’t know why this happens when mixing, as other mixers use the ones I hate due to raste, and they rave about it.

Moral of the story, try them all and try different strengths as well. Hoping you too will find the perfect one for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (1/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Carnival and @X-Calibre786 , my first mixes were also at 3 mg and was it was unvapeable due to the pepper taste, and I tried more than one nic brand. I dropped to 2 mg and started getting my nic from Vaperite, their branded bottle but manufacturer unknown, and have mixed up to 6mg for people with no pepper taste, and yep, I tasted for myself. Don’t know why this happens when mixing, as other mixers use the ones I hate due to raste, and they rave about it.
> 
> Moral of the story, try them all and try different strengths as well. Hoping you too will find the perfect one for you.



I’ll give Vaperite’s nic a go! Thank you @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2


----------

